# Ipod Kopfhörer



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mein Ipod jetzt seit nem Jahr,vorher hat ich nen anderen Ipod.
Immer fällt nach ner zeit dr rechte Ohrknopf aus.Je nachdem wie man ihn dreht funktioniert wieder aber fällt wieder aus.
Unte am köpfhörer stift reißt immer dieses weisse Gummiding ab und nach ner zeit gibt es dan nen ekligen wackelkontakt.
Ich hole mir eh bald nen Ipod touch 3g dan hab ich neue Kopfhörer aber wie beuge ich diesen Wackelkontakt vor?
Ständig neu zu kaufen nervt ja auch ^^


----------



## Thoor (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Ipod Kopfhörer SIND extrem heikel, ich hab inzwischen 3 Ipods gekauft und jedes paar Kopfhörer war nach 3 Wochen futsch.... rechne einfach noch 25 Euro für nen gscheiten Kopfhörer drauf, ist einfacher glaubs mir


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Naja ich hatte mal Kopfhörer von sennheiser für 50 euro gekauft,hielten auch nurn halbes jahr dan waren se futsch,wieder wackelkontakt.
Linkerknopf funktioniert rechter fällt aus.
ich mach da nichts schlimmes mit eigentlich,ich wickele die köpfhörer nur um den Ipod rum mehr nicht.Kp wieso die dauernd ausfallen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Dezember 2009)

Genau wegen dem, Kable kann man normaler weisse Problem los Wickeln, aber wenn man jeden Tag es um den Ipod Wickelt, wird es extrem Belastet, und brechen einfach mit der Zeit, und dann bekommst du eben Wackelkontakt.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Genau wegen dem, Kable kann man normaler weisse Problem los Wickeln, aber wenn man jeden Tag es um den Ipod Wickelt, wird es extrem Belastet, und brechen einfach mit der Zeit, und dann bekommst du eben Wackelkontakt.


achsoooo na deshalb ^^
gut dan weiss ich ja bescheid.Weil ich habs immer wenn ich grad mit freunden unterwegs war oder in der schule sitze dan natürlich umgewickelt und in die hosentasche gesteckt.....Na jetz hab ich ja die lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Dezember 2009)

Ipod Kopfhörer sind SCHEISSE. Absolute Scheisse. Kauf ordentliche, ganz ehrlich.
Scheiss Sound, sitzen scheisse im Ohr und sehen scheisse aus.

Scheisse, Scheisse, Scheisse.


----------



## Deanne (6. Dezember 2009)

Kauf dir vernünftige Kopfhörer. Investier ruhig etwas mehr, dann hast du lange etwas davon. Die Original-Kopfhörer halten nichts aus und sind so oder so nach maximal einem Monat hinüber.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2009)

Hm noch ein kleiner Pflegetipp von mir
du musst den Anschluss (also das was du in den IPod steckst) alle paar tage ordentlich reinigen
so vermeidest du eine unsaubere kontaktaufnahme


----------



## Silenzz (6. Dezember 2009)

und wie reinige ich den?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2009)

feuchtes tuch^^


----------



## Silenzz (6. Dezember 2009)

okeydo, hätt ja sein können dass es da so nen Special Trick gibt^^


----------



## XXI. (6. Dezember 2009)

hmmm ich hatte meine iPod Kopfhörer mehr als 1 Jahr und der Sound war um welten besser als der von den Kopfhörern meiner Freunde...

Warum gehen eure blos kaputt? Ich hatte meine auch um den iPod gewickelt in der Hosentasche...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Ipod Kopfhörer SIND extrem heikel, ich hab inzwischen 3 Ipods gekauft und jedes paar Kopfhörer war nach 3 Wochen futsch.... rechne einfach noch 25 Euro für nen gscheiten Kopfhörer drauf, ist einfacher glaubs mir


Wahrscheinlich vertragen sie keine schlechte Musik, meine hielten länger.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2009)

Die Dinger sind purer Mist, hatte die nach 2 Tagen getauscht gegen in Ear Kopfhörer. Da ist der Sound unschlagbar und ist -wie ich finde- besser als bei einem Kopfhörer.


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir gleich andere dazu geholt - von Sennheiser.

Die gibt´s auch in weiss, für das ipod feeling^^

Klangqualität absolut überzeugend. Ich hab auch recht kleine Ohren, von daher sind in-ear Hörer für mich die bessere Wahl, da fällt nichts raus und es drückt auch nicht. Auch Headbangen ist absolut kein Problem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-Kopfh%C3%B...942&sr=8-45


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab meine Ipod Kopfhörer meiner kleinen Schwester geschenkt und mir selbst EP630 von Creative gekauft. Kostet ~15€, haben nen super Sound und halten (bei mir zumindest) schon lange.
Sind auch InEar Kopfhörer...ich kann endlich Bus fahren, ohne das Geschrei der kleinen Kinder vor mir, hinter mir und links/rechts von mir ertragen zu müssen UND kann dadurch auch besser im Bus lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hmm hab jetzt auch andere Knöpfe gekauft ^^
Und jetzt hab ich noch ne andere frage zum Itouch 3g 64gb

Alle Freunde von mir die nen Iphone oder itouch haben breaken das gerät und besorgen sich dan so extrem viele apps.
Läd man die apps dan übers gerät runter oder von ner homepage?


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Apps kannst du über entweder über die Appstore-App auf dem Gerät selber oder über den Appstore in iTunes runterladen, bei letzterem werden die Apps dann auf den iPod übertragen wenn du ihn mit iTunes syncst.


----------



## Thoor (9. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich vertragen sie keine schlechte Musik, meine hielten länger.


Ja sorry ich hab meine halt bezahlt und nicht aus so nem Hopper Shop geklaut wie solche kleine Möchtergern Gangxtaz :/

/e wir reden hier btw von nem Ipod, also einem teuren Gerät, nichts was man sich aus deiner Schicht leisten könnte, in dem Sinne bye!


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Was hat's den mit denn mit dem Jailbreak auf sich?
Gibt es das für das Itouch 3g 64gb?Mir wurde empfohlen das zu downloaden da ich dan zugriff auf apps die nicht von itunes selber sind.
Wenn es das für 3g gibt wo bekomm ih das und was muss ich so einhalten?
Und was kann es noch?

Ausserdem kommts mir auch so vor als ob wirklich jeder der nen Touch oder Iphone hat es jailbreakt..


----------



## Thoor (9. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Was hat's den mit denn mit dem Jailbreak auf sich?
> Gibt es das für das Itouch 3g 64gb?Mir wurde empfohlen das zu downloaden da ich dan zugriff auf apps die nicht von itunes selber sind.
> Wenn es das für 3g gibt wo bekomm ih das und was muss ich so einhalten?
> Und was kann es noch?
> ...


Ich kann dir vom jailbreak nur raten die Finger zu lassen, hast nix als Ärger...


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich kann dir vom jailbreak nur raten die Finger zu lassen, hast nix als Ärger...


Schreib doch bitte auch hin wieso^^

also wieso?..


Und freunde von mri haben jailbreak und gar keine probleme damit


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Was hat's den mit denn mit dem Jailbreak auf sich?
> Gibt es das für das Itouch 3g 64gb?Mir wurde empfohlen das zu downloaden da ich dan zugriff auf apps die nicht von itunes selber sind.
> Wenn es das für 3g gibt wo bekomm ih das und was muss ich so einhalten?
> Und was kann es noch?
> ...



Zum Jailbreak ein paar Punkte :

- Auf ein jailbroken iPhone/iPod hat man keinen Garantieanspruch
- Mit einem Jailbreak kann man direkt auf das Dateisystem des iPhones/iPods zugrifen (-> man kann absolut alles verändern, auch komplette Skins etc.)
- Man kann Apps intallieren die nicht aus dem Appstore kommen
- Man kann Apps im Hintergrund laufen lassen
- Man kann ein paar Sachen machen die gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen und daher illegal sind (der JB an sich ist nicht illegal, es geht nur die Garantie verloren)

Alles in allem würde ich es lassen. Klar kann man, wenn man die Garantie braucht, recovern. Nur ist das Gerät, wenn man Pech hat, eventuell so kaputt dass das gar nicht mehr geht oder Apple findet trotz Recorern noch 'Rückstände' des Jailbreaks.


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

aber das appstore zeugs kostet ja was und die jailbreak sachen bekomm ich ja kostenlos,also spiele apps uvm.


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber die lizenzfreien Spiele aus dem Jailbreak-Appstore (Cydia) sind alles andere als toll. Wirklich gutes gibt es da definitiv nicht...
Übrigens gibt es auch in Cydia kostenpflichtige Apps, die man mit Paypal zahlen muss... nicht viele, aber gibt es auch.
Und Appstoreapps zu installieren ohne sie im Appstore gekauft zu haben ist illegal, auch wenn das mit einer App aus Cydia geht.


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Noch ne frage:was kann ich den alles schönes mit nem itouch 3g machen?wo sind so die pro und contra sachen oder was auch immer also wieso lohnt es sich den zukaufen?
jetz mal ohne jailbreak


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst Musik hören, Videos schauen,  über WLAN im Internet surfen (und Aktienkurse abrufen, Karten benutzen, Youtube-Videos schauen etc.), Mails direkt auf dem iPod abrufen, Spiele spielen, Podcasts hören, Organizer-Features (Kalender etc.) benutzen und mit - oft auch kostenlosen Apps aus dem Appstore - unzählige Sachen machen die ich jetzt nicht alle aufzählen kann weil ich sonst morgen noch schreiben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (9. Dezember 2009)

ach also gibt es sehr viele lustige apps die auch kostenlos sind und spiele auch?

da lern ich ja was neues


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich nur wenige mit toller 3D-Grafik (gibt es aber auch - die finanzieren sich dann über Itemshops etc.), aber kleinere Spielchen gibt es oft kostenlos, ja. 
Viele kostenpflichtige Spiele und Apps kosten auch nur 79 Cent und die meissten aufwendigen und größeren Spiele kosten meisstens nur 5-7 Euro.


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Kostenlose Apps gibts zu Hauf, sogar extrem gute. Ich hab bisher noch nicht eine App gekauft, das lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Jailbreak beim iPhone ist halt sone Sache. Ich hab schon in vielen Foren drüber gelesen, wie schnell beispielsweise der "Stumm-Knopf" abbrechen kann (mit dem stellt man das iPhone auf lautlos) und wenn Du dann ein Jailbreak-Handy hast, hast Du halt Pech gehabt, weil Reparatur liegt dann nicht drin. Allgemein gehn Handies ja relativ schnell kaputt, daher würd ich eher von nem iPhone mit Jailbreak abraten, weil man dann halt wirklich um den Service froh sein kann. Aber wenns Dir eher weniger ums Geld geht, kannst Du Dir natürlich auch ein Jailgebraketes iPhone kaufen, wobei sich dann ja wiederum die Frage stellt, warum Du nicht einfach direkt eins ohne Jailbreak kaufst ^^


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

*Ich kann dir vom jailbreak nur raten die Finger zu lassen, hast nix als Ärger...*


Blacks.  und Co sind einfach und es kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Habe auch jailbreak und muss sagen das es einfach geile Apps gibt die Appel nicht anbietet.

zb. Lockcalender :  Ich sehe meine Termine auf dem Lockscreen eingeblendet. Das ist mal wirklich hilfreich. Dazu kann ich am meinem Iphone auch Internet komplett ausschalten. Ich habe es privat gekkauft und keinen Iphone Vertrag dabei ( 120 Freiminuten im Monat reichen aber dicke für mich ). Das geht sonst auch nicht. Also alles im allen ist ein Jailbreak schon gut.


Kopfhörer: Ich weiß nicht ob du Bluethoot hast, ich habe mir das Motorola S9 Sporty geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden. Kein Kabel mehr. Gut nehme es nur zum Sport.

Vielleicht ist sowas ja was für dich. Aber achtung: Derzeit ist es ( zumindest bei Iphone ) nicht möglich vor-zurück zu spuhlen oder zu springen. Die knöpfe sind nicht im Profil vorhanden ( egal welches Headset ) habe auch noch kein Hack dafür gefunden.

weder bei cydia, oder Rock ( die beiden Inofiziellen stores )



*Allgemein gehn Handies ja relativ schnell kaputt, daher würd ich eher von nem iPhone mit Jailbreak abraten, weil man dann halt wirklich um den Service froh sein kann. Aber wenns Dir eher weniger ums Geld geht, kannst Du Dir natürlich auch ein Jailgebraketes iPhone kaufen, wobei sich dann ja wiederum die Frage stellt, warum Du nicht einfach direkt eins ohne Jailbreak kaufst ^^* 

Check ich nicht?

Ob jailbreak oder nicht. Gewährleistung hast du so oder so. Ist ja nur Software hack. Und Jailbreak Handy/player kaufen ? Warum?  Mit Black......  einfach nur Gerät dran, 1 Klick fertig. Kein Brick oder Semi Brick nichts. Und das der Stummknopf kaputt geht... Naja, kennen niemanden. Könnte aber passieren. Aber alles kann kaputt gehen.

Naja, jailbreak tut not für viele gute Apps. Du musst dir aber bewusst sein das wenn du dann SSH aufspielst ( ist nicht standart nach jailbreak, ) dsa du dann das PW änders ( ssh PW ) derzeit geht ein Wurm rum der über das Mobilfunknetzt kommt. Aber das betrifft nur Leute die jailbreak + SSH haben und das Pw nicht ändern. Selbstschuld irgendwie.




Übrigends: Wieso nicht bei Itunes kaufen? gameloft hat immer recht gute Spiele. Und für gute Software sollte man auch zahlen. Nur wenn es da nicht verfügbar ist dann kann man umwege gehen. Beispiel: PDF reader, Playlist Editor der nicht jedes mal bei syncen alles daneben haut ^^.  Etc.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Allgemein gehn Handies ja relativ schnell kaputt,


Als ich mein Iphone im November gekauft habe, hat das Alte Sony wie neue ausgesehen. kleine Kratzer auf dem Display die man gar nicht sieht, sonst alles Top, sry ich weiss ja nicht wie du deine Handy behandelst, aber bei mir kannst du sicher sein das es nach 2 Jahre noch aussieht als hatte ich es gestern gekauft.




Martel schrieb:


> Das ist mal wirklich hilfreich. Dazu kann ich am meinem Iphone auch Internet komplett ausschalten.


und für was Kaufst du dir ein Iphone? sry aber du bist mir echt einer... Leute die ein Iphone kaufen ohne internet zu benutzen, kann ich nur lachen.


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ob jailbreak oder nicht. Gewährleistung hast du so oder so. Ist ja nur Software hack. Und Jailbreak Handy/player kaufen ? Warum?  Mit Black......  einfach nur Gerät dran, 1 Klick fertig. Kein Brick oder Semi Brick nichts. Und das der Stummknopf kaputt geht... Naja, kennen niemanden. Könnte aber passieren. Aber alles kann kaputt gehen.


Ich weiss nicht wie das in dem Geschäft abläuft, in dem Du Dein iPhone gekauft hast, aber normalerweise steht im Vertrag oder den Vertragsbestimmungen, dass man die Garantieleistung verliert, wenn man ein Jailbreak durchführt. Ob und wie weit sie das überprüfen können weiss ich auch nicht, bin kein Fachmann wenns um Handies geht. Ich weiss nur, was da drin steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Als ich mein Iphone im November gekauft habe, hat das Alte Sony wie neue ausgesehen. kleine Kratzer auf dem Display die man gar nicht sieht, sonst alles Top, sry ich weiss ja nicht wie du deine Handy behandelst, aber bei mir kannst du sicher sein das es nach 2 Jahre noch aussieht als hatte ich es gestern gekauft.


Meine Handies halten idR 3-4 Jahre. Aber ich kenn halt auch Leute, die sich pro Jahr 1-2x ein neues Handy kaufen. Daher meinte ich halt, solle man aufpassen. Es kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man mit seinem Handy umgeht.


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und für was Kaufst du dir ein Iphone? sry aber du bist mir echt einer... Leute die ein Iphone kaufen ohne internet zu benutzen, kann ich nur lachen.



A) Ich habe ja 120 minuten Frei. Das reicht in der Regel. und wenn ich mehr brauche zahle ich halt mal 5 euro. Dann bin ich auf Ui 30 Euro,- Monat. Iphone Vertag war irgendwas um die 45 meine ich.

b) Da das Iphone ein Werbegeschenk war und ich nur ein in gaaaanz kleinen Anteil davon bezahlt habe, war es Billiger als manch anderes Handy mit Vertrag.


Außerdem sieht es schick aus... und Monkey island läuft dadrauf... das ist Grund genug!



Das mit dem Umtausch:

Variante 1: Du kommst noch ans Handy dran. Itunes: Wiederherstellung

Variant  2: Du kommst nicht mehr an Handy ( Daten ) dran. Iphone Store abgeben, bekommst direkt ein neues. Das alte geht in die Presse. Appel ist da sehr großzügig. Zumindest das was ich mitbekommen habe ist das alles kein Problem.


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2009)

> Ob jailbreak oder nicht. Gewährleistung hast du so oder so


Falsch. Jailbreak = Garantie weg. Wenn man es trotzdem ersetzt bekommt, dann aus reiner Kulanz. Und darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen...


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Falsch. Jailbreak = Garantie weg. Wenn man es trotzdem ersetzt bekommt, dann aus reiner Kulanz. Und darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen...



Merken die nicht. Spielst wieder die originale Firmware drauf und fertig.


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2009)

Es wurde mal behauptet dass da trotzdem Rückstände bleiben, die die Apple-Techniker finden können.. keine Ahnung ob es stimmt.
Und wenn man Pech hat ist das iPhone so kaputt dass man nicht mehr recovern kann, der Flashspeicher aber noch geht.

Ok, das mag relativ selten der Fall sein... aber ich halte es trotzdem nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll, erst recht nicht bei einem iPod, wie der TE ja einen hat (bei einem iPhone schon eher, da man da einfach mehr 'Gewinn' hat - Tethering ohne enstprechendem Vertrag, keine Downloadbeschränkung für 3G etc...).

Aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist sowas ja was für dich. Aber achtung: Derzeit ist es ( zumindest bei Iphone ) nicht möglich vor-zurück zu spuhlen oder zu springen. Die knöpfe sind nicht im Profil vorhanden ( egal welches Headset ) habe auch noch kein Hack dafür gefunden.



Ich weiß nicht was du meinst, mit vor - und zurückspulen am Headset oder im iPhone Menü, es geht beides.

Man kann auch, wenn man sicher gehen will, beim iPhone einfach den Flugmodus anschalten und so biste nicht mehr mit dem Internet verbunden.



> Darüber hinaus möchten wir einmal mehr darauf hinweisen, dass eine nicht autorisierte Veränderung des iPhone OS eine Verletzung des Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrags für das iPhone darstellt und Apple daher jeglichen Service für ein iPhone oder einen iPod touch ablehnen kann, auf dem nicht autorisierte Software installiert wurde.




Jailbreak = keine Garantie mehr, auch wenn dort steht, das Apple es ablehen kann, muss es ja nicht heißen, das sie es machen.


----------



## EspCap (10. Dezember 2009)

Ja, man hat auch schon von genug Leuten gehört die ein jailbroken iPhone ohne Restore eingeschickt haben und es ohne Probleme ersetzt bekamen.. Apple scheint da wohl recht kulant zu sein, die Frage ist nur wie lange noch.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm und was meint ihr würde sich mehr Lohnen?Der Iphone 3gs mit 32gb oder Itouch 3g mit 64gb?
Beim Iphone habe ich angst da es ja ein handy ist das da zuviel speicherplatz verloren geht durch sachen die der Handy brauch.
Ich will ja mindestens 20-25gb freien musik speicher haben.
Und den rest dan apps usw aber apps sind ja eh sehr klein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube das Iphone 3GS 32GB reicht vollkommen du musst auch bedenken, das du so auch nicht 2 Sachen Rum tragen musst, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ja ich hab gerade mal 10GB platz weg, mit Musik und Videos in begriffen, aber ich hab natürlich noch nicht alle Alben drauf, die ich möchte nur die ich am meisten höherer und du willst mir nicht sagen das du 64GB Musik alle Regelmässig hörst?


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> ich glaube das Iphone 3GS 32GB reicht vollkommen du musst auch bedenken, das du so auch nicht 2 Sachen Rum tragen musst,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer sagt das ich 64gb raufziehe?auf dem itouch bestimtm erstmal nur 20gb+ filme mehr musik hab ich auch nicht,...aber ich mach mri ja sorgen wegnen den apps usw und spiele und all das zeugs das es dan knapp wirdund ich höre schön auf schuffle modus von daher hör ich eigentlich alles^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

> Hmm und was meint ihr würde sich mehr Lohnen?Der Iphone 3gs mit 32gb oder Itouch 3g mit 64gb?


Mal abgesehen davon dass 16 GB eingentlich jedem absolut ohne Probleme reichen sollten ist das ein 'kleiner' Preisunterschied...
Aber selbt wenn du 20 GB Musik draufziehst, 32 reichen auch dann locker. So groß sind die meissten Apps nicht und ausserdem muss man ja auch nicht immer alles dabeihaben. 
Aber wie gesagt : mir ist es schleierhaft wie du 32 GB vollkriegen willst.


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass 16 GB eingentlich jedem absolut ohne Probleme reichen sollten ist das ein 'kleiner' Preisunterschied...
> Aber selbt wenn du 20 GB Musik draufziehst, 32 reichen auch dann locker. So groß sind die meissten Apps nicht und ausserdem muss man ja auch nicht immer alles dabeihaben.
> Aber wie gesagt : mir ist es schleierhaft wie du 32 GB vollkriegen willst.


ich kreig den iphone für den selben preis wie den  touch von daher störts mich grad nicht wirklich.
Ich hab mri blsos sorgen um dei apps gemacht oder spiele usw die sachen die halt auf nem handy auch sind etc.


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

> ich kreig den iphone für den selben preis wie den touch von daher störts mich grad nicht wirklich.


Ein iPhone 3GS mit 32 GB für 370 Euro? Woher kriegst du das denn? Oo


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein iPhone 3GS mit 32 GB für 370 Euro? Woher kriegst du das denn? Oo


den touch bekomm ich für 350 und den gs für 340 ungefähr.Mit verpackung garantie etc ......^^
Weil mein vater mti handys arbeitet bekomm da alles billiger


----------



## vollmi (11. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> > Ob jailbreak oder nicht. Gewährleistung hast du so oder so
> 
> 
> Falsch. Jailbreak = Garantie weg. Wenn man es trotzdem ersetzt bekommt, dann aus reiner Kulanz. Und darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen wollen...



Garantie vielleicht. Gewährleistung gilt aber trotzdem die lässt sich nicht einfach an ein paar Klauseln binden.

mfG René


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Und was bringt dir Gewährleistung? Dürfte schwer sein, zu beweisen dass das Teil schon beim Kauf jailbroken war...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich 64gb raufziehe?auf dem itouch bestimtm erstmal nur 20gb+ filme mehr musik hab ich auch nicht,...aber ich mach mri ja sorgen wegnen den apps usw und spiele und all das zeugs das es dan knapp wirdund ich höre schön auf schuffle modus von daher hör ich eigentlich alles^^


Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich musst schon bisschen lachen *g* ^^ ich glaub kaum das du 900 apps drauf hauen wirst, und selbst wenn die meinst sie gerade mal 5MB oder so ^^ die spielt halt etwas grösser je nach spiel darum musst du dir echt keine sorgen machen, aber 64GB Itouch zu kaufen wegen apps machst du gleich Fehler, weil die besten Apps einfach meistens Internet brauchen, wie ich finde, und du halt beim Itouch nur über W-lan ins Internet kommst... und nicht jeder lässt sein W-lan offen.. aber viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (11. Dezember 2009)

iPhone > iPod Touch


----------



## EspCap (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man es für den gleichen Preis bekommt auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann dass dein Vater das gute Stück für 1/3 des Preises besorgen kann (oder ist da ein Vertrag dabei?).


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich musst schon bisschen lachen *g* ^^ ich glaub kaum das du 900 apps drauf hauen wirst, und selbst wenn die meinst sie gerade mal 5MB oder so ^^ die spielt halt etwas grösser je nach spiel darum musst du dir echt keine sorgen machen, aber 64GB Itouch zu kaufen wegen apps machst du gleich Fehler, weil die besten Apps einfach meistens Internet brauchen, wie ich finde, und du halt beim Itouch nur über W-lan ins Internet kommst... und nicht jeder lässt sein W-lan offen.. aber viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was passiert den wenn mans offen lässt?^^

ja hab mich wohl fürn iphone entschieden


----------



## Vanth1 (11. Dezember 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn man es für den gleichen Preis bekommt auf jeden Fall. Auch wenn ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann dass dein Vater das gute Stück für 1/3 des Preises besorgen kann (oder ist da ein Vertrag dabei?).


100% selber preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit garantei und allem drum und dran,selber preis,der itouch ist von media markt,mein vater hat ja nur mit handys zu tuhen und er meinte wenn du shcon 300 euro ausgibst dan nimm doch lieber nen iphone


----------



## Soramac (11. Dezember 2009)

Sieht auch eben besser aus, der iPod Touch ist mir irgendwie viel zu dünn.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> was passiert den wenn mans offen lässt?^^


wenn man es nicht verschlüsselt kann jeder aufs Internet und mach mal in der Stadt W-lan an und du findest sicher halbe Tone an offen W-lans auf denn du gratis surfen kannst... aber du musst halt immer am gleich Ort bleiben.. und ist halt für unterwegs nicht so pratisch wie mit UMTS auf Netz zu gehen.^^


----------



## Rayon (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab für meinen Ipod, da ich auf die Ipod-Kopfhörer nicht klar komme, nette Sennheiser-in-Ear Kopfhörer für 70 Euro. Sind Super gut und würd ich jederzeit wiederkaufen (:


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja sorry ich hab meine halt bezahlt und nicht aus so nem Hopper Shop geklaut wie solche kleine Möchtergern Gangxtaz :/
> 
> /e wir reden hier btw von nem Ipod, also einem teuren Gerät, nichts was man sich aus deiner Schicht leisten könnte, in dem Sinne bye!


Ja, und jetzt erklärst du mir nochmal ganz langsam, warum geklaute länger halten sollten, als gekaufte.


Zu deinem Edit: Ich hab gedacht, dass man mit dir vielleicht wenigstens ein bisschen vernünftig diskutieren kann, aber sowas ist lächerlich und zeigt einfach nur, was in deinem Kopf vorgeht.


----------



## Vanth1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ja, und jetzt erklärst du mir nochmal ganz langsam, warum geklaute länger halten sollten, als gekaufte.
> 
> 
> Zu deinem Edit: Ich hab gedacht, dass man mit dir vielleicht wenigstens ein bisschen vernünftig diskutieren kann, aber sowas ist lächerlich und zeigt einfach nur, was in deinem Kopf vorgeht.


Aber du hast ja gesagt bei schlechter musik gehts halt kaputt,das ist kein diksutieren ^^


----------



## Thoor (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ja, und jetzt erklärst du mir nochmal ganz langsam, warum geklaute länger halten sollten, als gekaufte.
> 
> 
> Zu deinem Edit: Ich hab gedacht, dass man mit dir vielleicht wenigstens ein bisschen vernünftig diskutieren kann, aber sowas ist lächerlich und zeigt einfach nur, was in deinem Kopf vorgeht.


Och kleener jetzt gib doch einfach Ruhe echt... 

@Topic: Jailbreak ist einfach scheiss riskant wegen der Garantie... und es gibt unzählige Virenverseuchte Apps, und ich meine letztens eine MEldung gelesen zu haben bezüglich Hack auf Jailbreak Iphones / Itocuhs :<


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Aber du hast ja gesagt bei schlechter musik gehts halt kaputt,das ist kein diksutieren ^^



Wie man hier nichtmal einen kleinen Spaß machen darf.





Thoor schrieb:


> Och kleener jetzt gib doch einfach Ruhe echt...


Wenigstens siehst du es ein, dass du nicht diskutieren kannst.


----------



## Thoor (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wenigstens siehst du es ein, dass du nicht diskutieren kannst.


Mit Leuten deines Erdgeschoss Niveaus definitiv nicht.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mit Leuten deines Erdgeschoss Niveaus definitiv nicht.



Nein, du kannst allgemein nicht diskutieren. Außer vielleicht mit Leuten, die deiner Meinung sind, was Regeln in einer Diskussion angeht. Wie z.B. das sinnlose Beleidigen oder Teilnehmen ohne ausreichende Kenntnisse.


----------



## Thoor (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst allgemein nicht diskutieren. Außer vielleicht mit Leuten, die deiner Meinung sind, was Regeln in einer Diskussion angeht. Wie z.B. das sinnlose Beleidigen oder Teilnehmen ohne ausreichende Kenntnisse.


Aha, gut das mir das son prügel Rappfreak sagt, danke vielmals für die höchstprofessionelle Analyse meiner Seele 

Hurra, grade die Buffed.de ignorefunktion für vollpfosten entdeckt, THX!

GL noch beim flamen...

Tanktlos schreibt man übrigens mit einem S Herr Duden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst allgemein nicht diskutieren. Außer vielleicht mit Leuten, die deiner Meinung sind, was Regeln in einer Diskussion angeht. Wie z.B. das sinnlose Beleidigen oder Teilnehmen ohne ausreichende Kenntnisse.


Wir mögen halt keine Rapper, die bewiesennermaßen schlechte Texte haben (Nigga, Bitch und co.). Das ist einfach so. Wemn du das als niveauvoll ansiehst bitte. Ich hab gelernt, dass man viele Menschen nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringen kann. Wie sinnlos sie auch sein mag. Ich würde mal sagen back to Topic. Aber der Thread wird sowieso bald zu sein.
Und damit setze ich hier der nicht vorhandenen Diskussion ein ENDE.


----------



## Soramac (12. Dezember 2009)

/gemeldet


----------



## Firun (12. Dezember 2009)

/zurück zum Thema bitte oder hier ist zu, 1 Seite Spam ist genug.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Dezember 2009)

hmm 32gb ist nicht mehr auf lager bäähh nur noch der iphone 16gb ^^


----------

